# some fat pics LOL



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok

a few here have been asking me to post up some up to date pics

well dont expect to see what you used to a few years back as i am out of shape now and have been off for 18months

well now i am at the end of a 12 week cycle which gained me some weight after my lay off................

:lift:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i may have to sell some water back to southern water LOL

:lift:


----------



## stocky121 (Mar 27, 2005)

still looking good bro


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

they get fatter.....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

wait till you see the last one.............

:smoke:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

and my little freya...........


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Looking good bro...

Shawn


----------



## stocky121 (Mar 27, 2005)

there is a lot of potentionl to cut though and if it was just water of cycle you will lose it post cycle

you ever thought of taking letro to keep the bloat off while your on ??


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey, damn you look so young.

Jimmy you sure have some pretty eyes.

Good looking guy you are.

Now back to the body, you look good.

After that water comes off you will even look better but you look good right now.

How old are you?

Your son has some pretty eyes too.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

not worried about water or cutting

i will cut next time i compete

the idea behind this cycle was to gain back as much as i could as quickly as i could

18 months out the gym took me down somewhat

i only use anti e if my tits are suffering

here is a pic of me before i had my time off..

i was the same weight then as i am now (17s7ish)

i hadnt dieted, it was me fully bulked


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What no comments about me saying you look hot? 

Bump for some flames....haaaahaaaa....prettyboy!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here is one from a year before the above shot

i was not dieting but eating clean

prob 16 stone back then


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you see that back then everything was bang on track so i needed not to worry about cutting

this time i am playing catch up

once i am back to my old self i will lean out a little

BUT NOT CUT

cutting is for contest time....oh and looking good at the disco!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You look better with long hair.

You look hotter with long hair


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good pics mate especially seeing as your goal is to put the weight back on after your rough 18months..

like you say mate worry about the water which i don't think is excessive to be honest when the time comes to compete against me.... 

good size though around the shoulders and biceps...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate. You do look a bit puffy, but I think it looks good! Look strong as well. Dont be so hard on yourself. 

The only problem with water retention is it raises blood pressure, otherwise the water does give that added strength.

Jimbo, you look great and nice pretty blue eyes.:smoke:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

winger said:


> Jimbo, you look great and nice pretty blue eyes.:smoke:


Oh, copy me

I said it first.......WINGER!!!!!!!

I saw him first


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i think the only pic ive ever seen of you, is the one in the bicep shot contest.:eek: .

You look nothing like i thought you would, lol thats not a bad thing though, but on the body side, i think you look very good and your kid is a cutey, i hope things are on the up for you all.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

cheers paul and john, will get more up when in better shape

winger and hacks.....up for a james sandwich?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

> up for a james sandwich


wtf? u mean jam sandwich???


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe a little jam would make things interesting


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nic eone jimbo..lookin thick


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

i like the way your putting yourself down on every pic, when you still look better than 99% who post on here  , cute kid BTW.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DB said:


> nice one jimbo..lookin thick


i know my spelling isnt very good but thats harsh!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Carnivore said:


> cute kid BTW.


she takes after her mum.......

....but has my over sized head!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL jimmy


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Jimmy said:


> i know my spelling isnt very good but thats harsh!!


LOL  ,


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> maybe a little jam would make things interesting


So now we are up to a Jimmy Jam sandwich. :jerk:


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> she takes after her mum.......
> 
> ....but has my over sized head!! LOL


looks like shes got your eyes 2


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> and my little freya...........


lol bless!

Nice pics Jimmy man! have a shave


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

but keep the hair mate, you look much better with it, god i hope that doesnt sound too gay .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

He did shave, that is a five oclock shadow.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice pics Jimmy.

Ur head looks big, rest of u is spot on..


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

TBH Jimmy considering youve been off for so long and had a hectic time with the baby coming etc you dont look bad at all ugly yes but you cant do anything about that other than another face lift.

Joking aside though mate you look realy good and for only a 12 weeks course your gains have been excellent


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Tuna_boi said:


> Nice pics Jimmy.
> 
> Ur head looks big, rest of u is spot on..


massive head = massive brain...tuna_fingers


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

robdog said:


> TBH Jimmy,after seeing your pics...
> 
> .....i want to have your babies...
> 
> ......shame i am a man and cant have kids, but i'm on so much test i may be able to breast feed them at least!


We can lots of fun trying though rob


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

HaaaaHaaaa.....Funny ****..

Facelift

Breastfeeding.....you guys are too much.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

robdog said:


> TBH Jimmy,after seeing your pics...
> 
> .....i want to have your babies...
> 
> ......shame i am a man and cant have kids, but i'm on so much test i may be able to breast feed them at least!


OUCH


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Mate, I think your looking awsome.

Lot better than when we met at the EFBB back in april.

Advantage for you is you know how to do the poses, your gonna kill the stage i rekon when you start again.

I still think im prettier than you tho


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Paul Govier said:


> I still think im prettier than you tho


Thats not saying much.


----------



## Pete1436114491 (Nov 3, 2003)

Well I wish I was that fat! If I lose another 1/2 a stone I might be!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

cheers pete 

Mr. G...

your f'ing gorgeous

i did catch clare sneeking a sly look at my a$$ out the corner of her eye when you weren't looking though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Jimmy said:


> i did catch clare sneeking a sly look at my a$$ out the corner of her eye when you weren't looking though


Did she see your Govier tattoo?


----------



## InSaNiTy (Jul 26, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> i did catch clare sneeking a sly look at my a$$ out the corner of her eye when you weren't looking though


I wouldn't get too excited, she looks at everyone else, except him


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

InSaNiTy said:


> I wouldn't get too excited, she looks at everyone else, except him


Mates like this, who needs enemies......son...........lol. 

Insanity is my favorite.


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Lookin good there jimmy, you never know, i might be on the stage with you next time you compete, b4 the move i was in similar shape in comparisiant, lost a little bit now with the not training etc and the **** diet (waiting for me fridge freezer,lol, and me sofa)


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, saying in similar shape, i forgot to add, i wasnt as lean, bodyfat was prob a little higher than yours


----------

